# Funktion um einen Wert in einem ResultSet zu finden ?



## netty (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wieß jemand eine Funktion um einen bestimmten Wert in einem ResultSet zu finden ?


----------



## DP (3. Mai 2005)

dafür ist doch sql da, woraus das resultset resultiert...

danach den resultset mit rs.next() durchlaufen...


----------



## abollm (3. Mai 2005)

Du musst dein SELECT-Statement eben entsprechend erstellen, damit nur der oder die betreffenden Datensätze ausgewählt werden.

Any further questions?


----------



## netty (3. Mai 2005)

Ich meinte , wenn ich einen ResultSet  über eine  SQL Abfrage erstellt habe und dann anschließend  in diesem Ergebnis z.B. den Wert  "Labor" finden möchte ohne das ich eine while Schleife machen muß.


----------



## DP (3. Mai 2005)

mit rs.next() den ersten satz holen und dann mit rs.get("Labor") auslesen. das geht aber nur für den ersten satz. alles andere geht nur mit einer schleife


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mai 2005)

das geht nicht ohne vollständiges durchlaufen des resultsets

=> also mach das lieber mit WHERE


----------

